# Supprimer achats sur iBook



## cerock (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
savez-vous si il est possible de cacher des achats sur iBooks comme on peut le faire sur l'AppStore ?
J'aimerais supprimer un livre sur Lightroom 4 dont j'ai acheté le même mais en version 5, du coup je me plante souvent entre les deux.
J'en profiterais aussi pour faire le ménage dans des livres qui ne correspond pas a se que j'attendais.

Merci

Cédric

[edit] Si quelqu'un sait aussi comment ajouter un s à iBook dans mon titre&#8230; La cela fait un peu la bonne vieille époque des iBook lol


----------



## Ndddkn (11 Novembre 2013)

Cette manipulation m'interesserait aussi.


----------



## Rikly (16 Novembre 2013)

iBooks = Bullshit comme diraient les américains.
iBooks est comme bien des sois-disant nouveautés d'Apple... une merde...

On peut seulement lire les livres achetés dans l'App Store.
Suite à la mise-à-jour IOS 7.0.4 et un iPad retrouvé vide après la mise-à-jour, celà fait une heure que j'essaie de re-télécharger un livre acheté (Chez Macgénération) et ce livre ne vient pas car à certaines heures on ne parlera même pas des vitesses de connexion et de téléchargement sur les stores d'Apple.

Je cherche donc un logiciel qui me permettrait de lire des PDF et des epub, même s'il est payant. Un soft payant n'est pas un problème, s'il peut remplacer une merde gratuite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------

J'ai trouvé 'NeoSoar' sur l'App Store. Il est gratuit, et lit les PDF et les epub que l'on peut synchroniser depuis iTunes ou Dropbox. Il est en anglais, mais cela ne me gêne pas.


----------

